# 31.5 in trout/cutting board......noooooo!!!



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Received a pic today.....not sure who it is....all i know was it was caught at rollover pass....i hope he at least gets a replica mount.....awesome fish no matter if he decided to eat it or mount it.....fish of a lifetime....


----------



## abu_dude (Sep 24, 2015)

That's a shame but it's his right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

yummy!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

El oh el


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd like it too
Yummy


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

What's so shameful about it. Gonna taste good if it didn't spoil.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*trout*

I know its his right.....i dont care if he hangs it from his rear view mirrow.....just hope he shows it off better than laying on a cutting board....i had a 9lb trout die this year from a topwater in her gills.....she is in the taxidermist. ....cant wait to show it off......wish it was 31.5 inches....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

391 People "liked" this, heads are exploding as we type


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*reynolds4*

You must be good.....if you eat 30 plus inch trout.....i have never seen a 31.5in.....trout....are they tough...lmao


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

tommy261 said:


> You must be good.....if you eat 30 plus inch trout.....i have never seen a 31.5in.....trout....*are they tough*...lmao


Naw, stick a knife in their gills and they calm down in short order.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I see lots of fish tacos...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not the 392nd person to like this!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*solodaddio*

Lol....i dont like it either but there is a limit for a reason.....you have to kill a 200 class whitetail to show off the horns.....a fish you can release and enjoy a lifetime replica.....just saying


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Everybody calm down and look at the picture. Look at where he is holding the tape and look at the number. It bends between 4 and 5 inches so it is not a 31 inch trout, maybe a 27.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Everybody calm down and look at the picture. Look at where he is holding the tape and look at the number. It bends between 4 and 5 inches so it is not a 31 inch trout, maybe a 27.


I noticed that too


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Naw, stick a knife in their gills and they calm down in short order.


. I like trout, trout yummy . Nice fish BTW!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Everybody calm down and look at the picture. Look at where he is holding the tape and look at the number. It bends between 4 and 5 inches so it is not a 31 inch trout, maybe a 27.


I don't know about that Z, look at where the eye is if you zoom in. Looks like he's holding the end of the tape on the lip of the mouth of the trout. Looks pretty legit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I don't know about that Z, look at where the eye is if you zoom in. Looks like he's holding the end of the tape on the lip of the mouth of the trout. Looks pretty legit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tough angle on that pic.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone that cleans a trout like that won't catch another one because I heard they won't eat dead shrimp twice...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Tough angle on that pic.


Yeah it's not really a good pic. I tried to see the numbers on the tape, but there not very clear. Good point Smack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Double post delete.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

so there IS a correlation between mullets and racism.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first number closest to the mouth is 5. If you count 5 through 31 it works out.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Everybody calm down and look at the picture. Look at where he is holding the tape and look at the number. It bends between 4 and 5 inches so it is not a 31 inch trout, maybe a 27.


lol... so, from mouth to end of a gill cover I see 9". That looks fishy to me


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Crusader said:


> lol... so, from mouth to end of a gill cover I see 9". That looks fishy to me


Yeah, right on, I still ain't buying it.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

If eyeball to tip of lip is 5", then that fish is at least 40" and maybe 50" long, lol. Everyone is probably getting worked up over a 26"-27" fish that has probably already been consumed as family dinner. Who cares, lol.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

he caught it on dead shrimp too.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Everyone has their right to keep a legal fish. That being said I don't see the point bc the meat just isn't as good in bigger fish. Like a bull red for instance ppl basically keep them for pride or bragging rights but they are not the best table fair. The only oversized fish I wanna keep is a flounder and im yet to catch a wall hanger. A stringer of 17-21 inch trout would be ideal for eating in my opinion. Should be one trout over 25 per person once or twice a year. Not per day


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw an article where a wildlife biologist said it made no difference if you keep a big trout like that, because it's so old that it's not likely to live and spawn much longer anyway.
So all you guys that think it's a mortal sin to keep a fish like that have been wrong all along.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

chunker59 said:


> I saw an article where a wildlife biologist said it made no difference if you keep a big trout like that, because it's so old that it's not likely to live and spawn much longer anyway.
> So all you guys that think it's a mortal sin to keep a fish like that have been wrong all along.


That's not the point! There is no explaining it on here so I won't bother. Most of you have no interest in the fishery, just as long as you get your bag of fillets that your family depends on for survival. 
There is nothing wrong with eating fish but just because something is legal does not necessarily make it morally right. It has been a topic that has been run into the ground time after time and some of you will never get it.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Everybody calm down and look at the picture. Look at where he is holding the tape and look at the number. It bends between 4 and 5 inches so it is not a 31 inch trout, maybe a 27.


No way it grows 4 or 5 inches.That fish is 30" at least


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

At least it wasn't caught on Croaker.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

chunker59 said:


> I saw an article where a wildlife biologist said it made no difference if you keep a big trout like that, because it's so old that it's not likely to live and spawn much longer anyway.
> So all you guys that think it's a mortal sin to keep a fish like that have been wrong all along.


Sounds similar to what we do with whitetails and game management. We have implemented rules on our ranch we do game management similar to that. You dont take the young 1-4 yr old bucks as that is their prime time but once they get to the 4.5 and older is when their teeth get worn down and they are right for the picking. Same goes for does once they get a certain age they dont bare any more fawns so we thin the heard to make room.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

It's always funny to see people talk morals when someone murders a big ole sow trout! You never see it mentioned any other time but then. 

So this guy probably caught a cooler full high fin blues and one breeder stock sow on his fresh dead, that's still less damage done to the fishery than, lets say, an upper coast 10 trout limit. He was just culling the heard. Heck, maybe he likes trout worms, that baby should've been full of them. If he had better luck he could've caught her with a sack full of eggs and really had a meal. Right about now, he's probably passing the last of the worms from his system. :rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I saw an article where a wildlife biologist said it made no difference if you keep a big trout like that, because it's so old that it's not likely to live and spawn much longer anyway.
> So all you guys that think it's a mortal sin to keep a fish like that have been wrong all along.


You just don't get it lol and I'm not explaining it.

TH


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

MMmmmm, mama trout. Yours to do with what you want , Congrats on catching a biggun ;-)


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I don't know about that Z, look at where the eye is if you zoom in. Looks like he's holding the end of the tape on the lip of the mouth of the trout. Looks pretty legit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a little over 31" to me. Heck of a fish any way you look at it. Edit Edit Went back and looked and now see what Z was talking about. Still bigger than anything I have caught.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Hell, and here I was feeling bad about that 21" trout I kept the other day... in hindsight I should have released him, but I didn't.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

PhotoFish said:


> Hell, and here I was feeling bad about that 21" trout I kept the other day... in hindsight I should have released him, but I didn't.


21" trout.....get in my belly.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

While still a big fish it isn't 31 1/2. Probably closer to 28. Still a shame if hooked ok that it is not swimming but that was his choice. If I would have caught it would still be swimming.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A moment of silence for this monumental loss to our fishery. RIP big trout :slimer:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

If he did in fact catch it at Rollover Pass, that is not typically the place one would go to catch a trophy fish (even if trophy fish are caught there). People typically go to Rollover to catch eating fish. His fish, his choice.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like Dinna!!! Great fish no matter what.....


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Someone took a pic of a fish laying on a cutting board while someone had a measuring tape on it and some are still denying they the fish is that big....lol That is a pig!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice fish , congrats to the fisherman .


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Nice fish.. Lucky dude..


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

The guy fishes RO a lot, have seen him before from the bait stands pics. 

Am I the only one wondering why he has a sink that is only 12 inches wide, he can barely even wash his cutting board in there?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Everybody calm down and look at the picture. Look at where he is holding the tape and look at the number. It bends between 4 and 5 inches so it is not a 31 inch trout, maybe a 27.


You are obviously not a carpenter. That tape bend might subtract 1/2" at most.


----------



## Duke82 (Mar 30, 2013)

chumy said:


> You are obviously not a carpenter. That tape bend might subtract 1/2" at most.


Look at the first number by the mouth of the fish it's a 5. So the tape probably starts a 4 inches. 31.5 minus 4 and with the 1/2 it's bent that's 27 inches.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Said he did not have the funds to get a mount done. That's why he is eating it.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Said he did not have the funds to get a mount done. That's why he is eating it.


Was there no "GO FUND ME" account set up? Seems like the logical thing to do.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

chumy said:


> You are obviously not a carpenter. That tape bend might subtract 1/2" at most.


Bend was simply a reference point where the 5 inch mark was


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*..*



batmaninja said:


> The guy fishes RO a lot, have seen him before from the bait stands pics.
> 
> Am I the only one wondering why he has a sink that is only 12 inches wide, he can barely even wash his cutting board in there?


That is probably the smaller, disposal side of the double sink. My kitchen sink is set up the same way. I have the large basin and then the smaller sink on the side with the disposal in it.

Anyways, nice fish.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We ate a 25-inch trout this summer and it wasn't too good. Tougher than the schoolie trout, for sure. Full of eggs, of course. It died before I could measure it back at the boat. I turned loose six others that were 22-24 inches.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

batmaninja said:


> The guy fishes RO a lot, have seen him before from the bait stands pics.
> 
> Am I the only one wondering why he has a sink that is only 12 inches wide, he can barely even wash his cutting board in there?


 The Double Drop Dead Bait special wins again....There is no lure in the world that has produced better results than that rig.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks legit to me. This was the only picture I had of a larger trout with a tape measure for comparison, but you can tell by looking at different measurements, like distance from mouth to gills or gills to fin, that the fish on the cutting board is over 30". I would never filet a huge trout like that, I would bake it whole with lemon and butter.Yumm


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Still does not eat nearly as good as a 18-22 inch trout. 

Very sad to see but it is legal. 

My best is 30.5 by tape and I chose pxs and to give her a kiss goodby for making my dream come true. Sad she had spawned the night before and had nothing in her. To grab her felt like she had been gutted. 

Weighting 9.2 on Boga but you wonder what she weighed the day before.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Fish*



sharkchum said:


> Looks legit to me. This was the only picture I had of a larger trout with a tape measure for comparison, but you can tell by looking at different measurements, like distance from mouth to gills or gills to fin, that the fish on the cutting board is over 30". I would never filet a huge trout like that, I would bake it whole with lemon and butter.Yumm


LOL. Idk. Yours measures about 2" from lip to eyeball. Looks like his measures 5". I think he's got about 2"-3" of tape measure hiding under his thumb or something. Anyway, still a very nice trout.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Its an 18" cutting board with 6" plus hanging off both ends.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This is the second stupidest measuring contest i have ever seen....who cares. Great fish. I dont think Ole Ronald is trying to get one over on anyone....

yall are the reason tournament rules say the weighmasters decision is final...


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Duke82 said:


> Look at the first number by the mouth of the fish it's a 5. So the tape probably starts a 4 inches. 31.5 minus 4 and with the 1/2 it's bent that's 27 inches.


Good eye ...I went back and looked also... Still a very nice fish !!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Puddle_Jumper said:


> Good eye ...I went back and looked also... Still a very nice fish !!


Have you ever seen a 30" trout up close. If so then you should know how big the head can be. In the photo the fish is foreshortened (appearing to get larger as it comes toward the viewer) so is the tape. You can also see the metal end of the tape. It's easily as long as the guy says it was.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

MY gosh ..this thread is still going on ? If you guys spent half the time you spend arguing over whether the trout was 31.5", 28, 27 or whatever y'all could probably learn a lot more about fishing or go catch some 15 to 20" trout . Lets move on now.


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Lets move on now.


Agreed....BACK TO THE THREAD ABOUT DRONES EVERYONE!!! :walkingsm


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's not the point! There is no explaining it on here so I won't bother. Most of you have no interest in the fishery, just as long as you get your bag of fillets that your family depends on for survival.
> There is nothing wrong with eating fish but just because something is legal does not necessarily make it morally right. It has been a topic that has been run into the ground time after time and some of you will never get it.


So, if that is not the point, the only other thing it can be is let the fish go so Smackdaddy can catch it and put it in his avatar.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

chunker59 said:


> So, if that is not the point, the only other thing it can be is let the fish go so Smackdaddy can catch it and put it in his avatar.


LET IT GO, LETS MOVE ON. Shesh!! :headknock :walkingsm


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats,very nice trout.I don't care if is 28 or 31 inch trout what i can say is beautiful trout.

For 10 years i was fishing at ROLLOVER PASS catching a lot of big fish.The biggest i was catching was in one august some years ago,i don't measure the fish but all the local fisherman fishing that day at ROLLOVER PASS from GILCHRIST coming to see how big was the trout....

I was caching a lot of big trout and release a lot of big girl at ROLLOVER PASS.

At ROLLOVER PASS,special in the spring you can catch a lot of big trout if you know how to fish,where and what to use for fishing.Here many good fisherman catch a lot of big trout.

The biggest speckled trout catch at ROLLOVER PASS when i was witness,was catch close with me by one old black fisherman fishing with big dead shrimp,close with the bridge ,gulf side west side of the channel.
Was huge ,but the fisherman don't want to be measure weight or photo.

I never see so big trout...


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> LET IT GO, LETS MOVE ON. Shesh!! :headknock :walkingsm


you spelled 'sheesh' wrong.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> If he did in fact catch it at Rollover Pass, that is not typically the place one would go to catch a trophy fish (even if trophy fish are caught there). People typically go to Rollover to catch eating fish. His fish, his choice.


:texasflag
*
I am going to fish at ROLLOVER PASS because i like fishing,not just to catch eating fish.*

Many time i was giving some fish to some old people witch don't catching fish.

Last 2-3 years was some discussion on this forum because i was catching 17 trout(but i never have in possession over 10 trout) and i give all the fish to some older fishing lady at ROLLOVER PASS and i take home no fish for me.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You're a good man Jean. Wish more people were like you.

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Reynolds4 said:


> Was there no "GO FUND ME" account set up? Seems like the logical thing to do.


 lol true


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

chunker59 said:


> you spelled 'sheesh' wrong.


Dang it!! That wasn't the point though. Sorry Mr. Grammar.  BTW, "You" is the beginning of your sentence, so the first letter should be capitalized. 
Why won't this thread die. :headknock Jean's post should end it because they were good.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

:walkingsm


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

I think the fish is at least very close to what you see on that tape measure. My only fish over 9lb was almost 10 and the first thing I noticed was what I call the "dinosaur head'. Give the dude credit for catching your dream.

That being said, I personally would've released it after pics because trout that big don't eat as good as the smaller ones and I'd like to think I'm helping our trout fishery by releasing anything over 25 barring a tournament.

That also being said, it's his fish. He can do what he wants with it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

How long do yall think that fish was?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Do jointed swim baits work?


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Looks like the jaw is open and tape bent down to a non closed mouth. 30 or 30 1/2 is my guess. Nice fish regardless.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

chunker59 said:


> So, if that is not the point, the only other thing it can be is let the fish go so Smackdaddy can catch it and put it in his avatar.


And that big, healthy girl swam away just fine and did not fight like she was on her last leg. Don't be mad because some people would rather catch and release big trout versus catch and keep dinks all day like they do in Louisiana. If I wanted to catch a fish every cast I would fish with dead shrimp. Some people need to stick to stock pond bass fishing.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

sancÂ·tiÂ·moÂ·niÂ·ous
ËŒsaNG(k)tÉ™ËˆmÅnÄ“É™s
adjective - derogatory
making a show of being morally superior to other people.

synonyms:	self-righteous, holier-than-thou, pious, pietistic, churchy, moralizing, preachy, smug, superior, priggish, hypocritical, insincere; informal: goody-goody
"no one wants to hear your sanctimonious hot air"


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

chunker59 said:


> sancÂ·tiÂ·moÂ·niÂ·ous
> ËŒsaNG(k)tÉ™ËˆmÅnÄ"É™s
> adjective - derogatory
> making a show of being morally superior to other people.
> ...


..That's not very nice to talk about Smack like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Fish*

Lay the tape flat under the fish like on a measureing board, the fish would not be that long. Just sayin.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And that big, healthy girl swam away just fine and did not fight like she was on her last leg. Don't be mad because some people would rather catch and release big trout versus catch and keep dinks all day like they do in Louisiana. If I wanted to catch a fish every cast I would fish with dead shrimp. Some people need to stick to stock pond bass fishing.


Don't be mad when others would rather fry up the big girls either. Just as you said...different strokes for different folks. Some guys like em thick...and juicy...and wormy 

Simmer down smack.


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Keeping big fish=immorality? That's retarded


----------



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

Not going to read 9 pages of posts BUT.......we had a TPWD spokesman at one of our CCA meetings before and the question came up about keeping or releasing the BIG ONE because they lay more eggs.

His response was this, keep that trophy and harvest it if you want to and do not feel guilty about it. The younger 3-5 year old fish produce WAY MORE eggs and MORE OFTEN than the olds sows. Do not feel guilty about keeping that trophy......

Don't shoot the messenger please  


Tight Lines Everyone!


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ that nasty beech needs to be harvested.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Bend was simply a reference point where the 5 inch mark was


No, you clearly stated it's a 27" fish because of the bend. Read what you wrote again. Have a great day.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Everybody calm down and look at the picture. Look at where he is holding the tape and look at the number. It bends between 4 and 5 inches so it is not a 31 inch trout, maybe a 27.





chumy said:


> No, you clearly stated it's a 27" fish because of the bend. Read what you wrote again. Have a great day.


Ha, ha. You must be as bored as me to respond to this pointless thread. I am not a carpenter, so the thought that the bend in the tape made the reading on the tape longer, never crossed my mind. My thought was that there is not 5 inches from the crease of the mouth to the front. If you look at Sharkchum's post #57 there is only 2 inched from the crease to the front.

But who knows and who cares, glad you care enough to correct me


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

That was entertaining, kinda. 

Tape starts at 4'' not a true 31". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*lol*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> And that big, healthy girl swam away just fine and did not fight like she was on her last leg. Don't be mad because some people would rather catch and release big trout versus catch and keep dinks all day like they do in Louisiana. If I wanted to catch a fish every cast I would fish with dead shrimp. Some people need to stick to stock pond bass fishing.


easy smack daddy La has some pigs, I mean pigs.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*lol*



Zeitgeist said:


> Bend was simply a reference point where the 5 inch mark was


leave the guy alone for crying out loud, you guys go back to baking cakes or sleeping while you wait for your Obama phone or whatever you were doing before he posted his prize possession.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

cpthook said:


> leave the guy alone for crying out loud, you guys go back to baking cakes or sleeping while you wait for your Obama phone or whatever you were doing before he posted his prize possession.


How was yesterday?


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

chunker59 said:


> sancÂ·tiÂ·moÂ·niÂ·ous
> ËŒsaNG(k)tÉ™ËˆmÅnÄ"É™s
> adjective - derogatory
> making a show of being morally superior to other people.
> ...


HA! x1000


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> How long do yall think that fish was?


 28"


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

This is Rollover were talkin about ....by the time they get those big fish in and drag them up that rusty jagged bulkhead....pssh! Id be praying for a quick death. . . . shooot...get together with some of the other Rollover Rambos and have a " 30" and up" fish fry!!!!


----------

